# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ¿Criss Angel o David Blaine?

## Abeljesy

¿A quién de estos grandes de la magia prefieren?; por lo que yo sé, Criss ha sido el único mago que ha recibido el premio de mejor mago del mundo 2 veces en un año; sin embargo D.Blaine hace cositas menos "goticas". Aunque ambos me parecen bastante serios a la hora de ambientar su actuación.
¿Qué opinais?

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Para mi el mejor de los dos es Criss Angel porque hace unos efectos completamente imposibles como estos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrnoUziK3F8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6nxQ...elated&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6nxQ...elated&search=
estos son los efectos que mas me gustan de el (a parte de otros)
Saludos

----------


## Raicon

DIOS, ya lo habia visto antes, pero como puede hacer eso :Confused:  :? la separacion de dos partes de una mujer?

----------


## Abeljesy

No sé como podrá hacerse pero la enorme falda negra que lleva esa mujer me parece un tanto ...sospechosa (ahi lo dejo)

----------


## benjaminrc78

> DIOS, ya lo habia visto antes, pero como puede hacer eso :? la separacion de dos partes de una mujer?


Joer, yo es la primera vez que lo veo, y he alucinado.

Y vaya susto se da todo el mundo ... gritan de autentico terror .. jejeje

Lo que no se es si la chica es de verdad una espectadora ... supongo que no, aunque al ver al reaccion al ver las piernas .. da que pensar, pero creo que no es del publico.

no ?

Y nada a ver si saca un DVD de esos que tiene con la explicacion .. pero dentro de unos añitos .. para seguir alucinando con sus trucos.

Salu2.

----------


## ignoto

Pides una opinión y te la doy:
*No tienes ni idea de magia.*

----------


## Abeljesy

También me fijé en el primer link que pusistes de youtube que el chico que se queda dentro con Criss.....como que sobreactúa un poquito al final del numero no creeis?  :Oops:

----------


## Abeljesy

por cierto (ignoto), pido una opinión sobre un tema no sobre mis conocimientos  :Wink1: 
Aunque algo de cierto tienes --> Por eso estoy aki
Graciasss

----------


## ignoto

¿Pones en mentalismo este hilo?
¿Preguntas cual es mejor entre un mago de grandes ilusiones (que no es mentalista) y un histrión (que ni siquiera es un mago decente)?

¿Se os ha ocurrido que por aquí anda gente que puede llegar a cansarse de abrir hilos para leerlos y encontrarse con que van de cosas que no vienen a cuento con el subforo?

Lp siento pero hay veces que hasta Job se cansaría de las mismas preguntas una y otra vez.

Dos presuntuosos (un buen mago hechado a perder y el hijo de un productor de TV) salen en internet con unos vïdeos penosos y hala, a hablar de ellos como si fueran la repera.

----------


## Abeljesy

a mi me gustan :D  jejejej

Pido disculpas si alguien se siente molesto por no saber poner los temas en lso foros correspondientes. Debido a que NO TENGO NI IDEA DE MAGIA pues da la casualidad de que tampoco se exáctamente donde colocar esto. Me pareció buena idea aki. Si lo trasladais a otra sección avisadme plis.
Gracias :D

----------


## Abeljesy

Me reitero en que me discupeis mi ignorancia (por si a alguien me molesta), estoy aqui para aprender. Y en ar de dias he aprendido cosillas ehh
Mola el foro jajaj

----------


## ign

> Me reitero en que me discupeis mi ignorancia (por si a alguien me molesta), estoy aqui para aprender. Y en ar de dias he aprendido cosillas ehh
> Mola el foro jajaj



No es por criticar sin más, pero para decir eso, podrías haber editado el mensaje que has escrito dos minutos antes.
Respecto a lo dicho por Ignoto y sin querer entrar en polémicas, opino que lleva más razón que un santo. Ha dicho lo que seguramente, muchos nos hemos callado, y él es el más idóneo para decir quién sabe de magia y quién no.

Respecto a tu pregunta, David Blaine no me gusta, y apenas he visto a Criss Angel, pero tampoco es un mago que me llame mucho la atención. 
Venga, un saludo y a tomarse las cosas con más calma   :Wink:  .

----------


## Ella

pero cuanto post hay sobre criss angel?? y blain?? y aparte en casi todos se termina discutiendo en: hay compinches?...cual es mejor?? y luego: los mejores son copperfield, tamariz....

que ciruclo mas vicioso!!!

----------


## ignoto

Todos los círculos son viciosos. Basta con que te pases por el CIVAC y observes cómo te miran (a tí y a cualquier mujer) para descubrir lo viciosos y salidos que son los círculos.

----------


## Ella

yo tambien tengo algo circular muy vicioso... :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

Abeljesy:

SIEMPRE haces eso de escribir dos posts seguidos, uno detrás del otro. te lo he visto hacer MUCHAS veces. Has escrito cuarenta y pico mensajes en dos días. ¿Pides paciencia? La tendrás, pero si escribes un mensaje y te das cuentade que te has olvidado de algo, pulsas "editar" y ya está. Pero los administradores del foro no to concederán acceso al área secreta como sigas así (ya te adelanto que allí no hay nada de trucos revelados). Si quieres otro consejo (y si no, pues ignóralo): deja los vídeos para cuando ya hayas leído por lo menos... es igual, no diré cifras. Dejémoslo en "unos cuantos" libros.

Saludos y abrazos a todos.

Ignoto: No se pase usted tanto, hombre, que al final se asustarán de verdad

----------


## ignoto

Es que eso de leer los mismos posts chiquicientas veces escritos por personas diferentes que no se molestan en leer lo que ya hay escrito me puede.

Bueno, eso y que llamen mago a David Blaine.

----------


## Abeljesy

ign--> No estoy muy puesto en los foros (este es el primero en el que participo/y no con un buen recibimiento que digamos...) por eso no tenia ni idea de editar esto (no es mi objetivo el ver los trucos que tengais o no en el area esa, que os quede claro)
Me parece fenomenal que todos penseis que no tengo idea de magia, yo también lo pienso y repito por enesima vez que por eso estoy aquí. Lo que no me parece competente es responder a opiniones personales en un hilo al que no compete.

Gracias por comprenderme  :roll:

----------


## zarkov

> Bueno, eso y que llamen mago a David Blaine.


Le gusta a mucha gente. Yo ni siquiera le he visto. Me sentiría culpable.

----------


## KOTKIN

Pues la verdad es que no sabría yo decir a quién prefiero.

----------


## Zurraspas

Abeljesy, yo abrí un post que mencionaba un tal odio a Blaine, pasate por el y veras la multitud de opiniones acaecidas sobre él.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=6540

----------


## zarkov

¡Qué divertido ese post, Jacke!

Nada, nada, a repetirlo. Es una condena por malos.

----------


## dante

Bueno creo que este tema ya ha dado todo lo que podría dar de sí. Aquí ya se ha hablado mucho  de criss y blaine, te recuerdo que puedes cerrar el tema y olvidar este post que parece tiene un regusto amargo. No te preocupes si has empezado un poco con mal pie. Poco a poco irás viendo que cosas hacen saltar a los mas habituales del foro. Miralo por el lado bueno, ya sabes que no tienes que nombrar a blaine, si está cerca ignoto xD. Como decía te recomiendo que cierres el post y uses el buscador para ver esos círculos viciosos a los que se refiere Ella.

PD. cuidado también con nombrar a blake delante de algunos jajaja

----------


## goro

Blaine es de los peores magos... supuestamente si eres un buen mago no usas una baraja invisible,no usas semejantes trucos de magia, no usas trucos tan conocidos!!!! Quien no usa un invisible,quien no hace la moneda mordida? la ceniza que transpasa la mano?
Es uin mago mediocre y si cualkiera de nosotros salimos a la calle hacemos los mismos trucos que el sin ninguna practica porque por lo menos los que muestran en el especial son para magos animadores de fiestas ( lo digo con respeto ya que yo hago eso), no un mago mundialmente famoso...
Saludos

----------


## Jeff

¿Quien es Blaine?
¿Quien es Blake?

Esto es obra de Zarkov, seguro 8)

----------


## zarkov

Mira fijamente el péndulo. Relájate y concéntrate en su vaivén. Duerme. Escucha, al contar hasta tres vas a despertar y no volveras a nombrar a quien tú ya sabes nunca más.
Un
Dos
Tres

Abre los ojos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Voldemort! (pues acabo de nombrar a quien tu ya sabes y no ha pasado nada...)

----------


## zarkov

Ya estamos Harry. ¿Por qué no has mirado fijamente al péndulo?

Hala a empezar de nuevo.

----------


## Pardo

La verdad es que si que empieza a cansar el ver cosas absurdas en un foro de magia... y mas habitualmente el el apartado Mentalismo...

Si se evitara escribir mas tonterias, perderiamos menos tiempo y leeriamos mas cosas que de verdad son interesantes.

Tambien recuerdo, que esto es un foro de magia, en principio para magos... no es ningun curso de magia por internet no nada de eso.

Por otra parte, Ignoto... recuerdos de Blaine...

Salud!

----------


## sirmac1

> Iniciado por Abeljesy
> 
> Me reitero en que me discupeis mi ignorancia (por si a alguien me molesta), estoy aqui para aprender. Y en ar de dias he aprendido cosillas ehh
> Mola el foro jajaj
> 
> 
> 
> No es por criticar sin más, pero para decir eso, podrías haber editado el mensaje que has escrito dos minutos antes.
> Respecto a lo dicho por Ignoto y sin querer entrar en polémicas, opino que lleva más razón que un santo. Ha dicho lo que seguramente, muchos nos hemos callado, y él es el más idóneo para decir quién sabe de magia y quién no.
> ...


Comorrrrr?
A ver, quien sabe mas o no,eso nunca se podra decir,pq ni el me conoce a mi mi nivel ni yo el suyo,y segun comentarios q he visto por ahi de ignoto,uuuuuffffffffff mejor callarme,pq a veces ademas de no tener ni idea (mi opinion)el respeto o ser borde lo hace de p m.
Saludetes a ella q es de las q mejor me trato aqui junto con 3 de diamantes.

----------


## Némesis

Guala! Lo que ha dicho...

----------


## zarkov

Un hilo cerrado a tiempo y en el cajón... ahorra líos.

----------


## ign

> Un hilo cerrado a tiempo y en el cajón... ahorra líos.



¡Cuánta razón llevas amigo Zarkov!

Respondiendo a Abeljesy, decirte que no es mi intención ser borde ni que te sientas ofendido por ciertos comentarios (y seguro que no es la intención de ningún usuario).
Lo que ocurre es que los que llevamos un tiempo en el foro, nos cansamos un poco de ver siempre los mismos temas y que se traten cosas que no nos van a llevar a ningún sitio.

Respecto a lo de editar, según lees tu mensaje publicado, sobre él verás un recuadro a la derecha, que te ofrece la opción de editarlo. Yo también tardé en aprender a hacerlo, así que no pasa nada.

Respecto a lo que dice Sirmac1, decirte que nunca he visto actuar a Ignoto. Simplemente conozco una parte de sus conocimientos mágicos por lo que aporta al foro, nada más.

No saquemos el hacha de guerra por tonterías, un saludo  :D .

----------


## wdf87

me parece que los dos hacen cosas muy buenas pero que apuntan a publicos diferentes,porque criss angel se enfoca mas que nada en el mentalismo y en los grandes actos magicos como puede ser enterrarse vivo y ese tipo de cosas mientras que david blaine apunta al mano a mano con la gente,a la magia callejera propiamente dicha

----------


## wdf87

> Pides una opinión y te la doy:
> *No tienes ni idea de magia.*


Me parece que no es necesario ser tan agresivo para transmitir una idea,podrias haber dicho tranquilamente lo mismo sin decirlo de esa manera,encima siendo moderadores me parece que tendrian que dar el ejemplo

----------


## magicjames

conclusion:

hay magos buenos y malos

yo ni siquiera soy uno

pero......
si quiero ser uno tratar de aprender de los grandes

david blane y criss angel son dos de los mejores magos

pero........
en mi opinion creo que criss angel es mejor

igual depende del criterio de cada quien

en fin

----------


## Némesis

> david blane y criss angel son dos de los mejores magos


De su pueblo, ¿no?   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Venga, otra vuelta al asunto.

Las cajas de los dvd's de Blaine vienen muy bien para calzar las patas de las mesas   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Bueno voy a escribir un poquito en serio : 

*Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.*

Con esto quiero decir que a veces tenemos que respetar los gustos de la gente ,aunque no sean de nuestra misma opinión,y no intentar que esa gente cambie de parecer .

Puede que muchos de los del foro (Entre los que me incluyo) nos parezca Blaine una patata de mago , y que Tamariz nos parezca la pera limonera,pero en el arte no hay reglas y conozco a gente que me dice: "El que no me gusta nada es ese de los pelos que grita lo de Tatatachannn",bueno pues oye no voy a decirle ... estas equivocado tu no tienes idea.Yo no me considero nadie para intentar que una persona cambie su opinión ,quizás con el tiempo cambie ,quizás no cambie nunca.

----------


## zarkov

Joooo  :( 

¿Por qué algún alma caritativa no cierra este hilo?

Es que entre las bromas y los en serio, otros porrocientos mensajes sobre Extremo (perdón, Blaine) y además en Mentalismo.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Qué se cierre? ¿para qué? con lo divertido que es...

  Mire señor ruso, usted no tiene ni idea, David Blaine a demostrado sobradamente en ser el mejor; si no fíjese:

- Es el mejor en poner cara de palo. Ni Buster Keaton.
- Es el mejor en decir ¡Watch!. Lo han intentado pero nadie lo ha conseguido (lo siento Extremo y 3d, pero nop :roll: )
- Es el mejor en calentar a los verdaderos magos.
- Es el mejor en levitar desde un ordenador. En eso ha ganado al mismísimo Criss Angel.
- Jamás nadie había conseguido que sin ser mago pensaran que eras uno.
- Sus especiales están trabajadísimos y editadísimos. Mucho trabajo. Se esfuerza.
- Es el único "mago" capaz de hacer juegos que no son suyos y que lo parezca. Por lo menos en los créditos (¿o eso es plagiador?).

 Creo que son unas cuantas razones suficientes para comprender la inmensidad de este superhombre, que en buena hora, llegó al mundo para salvar a la humanidad de su ignorancia mágica.

 He dicho 


 :D

----------


## letang

Como se dice por ahí, lo importante no es que hablen bien o mal de tí, lo importante es que hablen de tí (y hay otra versión que dice, lo importante no es que hablen bien o mal, sino que escriban bien tu nombre, y en el caso de Blaine al menos, lo escribís bien).

Pues vaya que, para que no os guste nada, le dediquéis tantas energías, tantos mensajes y tanto tiempo...
Parece que todas las intenciones son, como dice magomago, querer fundar la escuela anti Blaine, sin respetar los gustos que tenga cada uno.

Yo retomé la magia gracias a los especiales de Blaine, porque puso la tele y salió un tío haciendo magia. Sí sí, hacía magia, porque, con mayor o menor gracia, ese tío estaba haciendo una ambiciosa, un two card monte, una moneda mordida, la levitación de una hoja de árbol, efectos de mentalismo basados en uñil, pickpocket, carta a través de la ventana... Creo que todo esto son juegos de magia.
Independientemente de las levitaciones falsas, y el mentalismo a base de ensayo/error David Blaine tiene especiales de televisión dónde hace juegos de magia.

¿Qué son clásicos? Pues fíjate que yo hasta ese momento no conocía ninguno, y me gustaba la magia desde pequeño y rebuscaba para ver magia dónde no la hubeira, pues no lo conocía, y como yo, me imagino que gran cantidad de profanos.
Lo que molesta sea quizá que después si haces la moneda mordida te digan "ah! eso es de Blaine" bueno, peus igual que el cochecito, la gente peude decir "ah! el de Tamariz" y no es suyo... lo ha popularizado en España, pues con él suele suceder lo mismo. 

Su personaje puede gustarnos más o menos, puede parecer un sosainas, pero al menos tiene un personaje.

Realmente no me lo imagino en un escenario haciendo un show de una hora, o en una mesa de cerca haciendo una sesión de micromagia, pero es él se ha popularizado por la magia de calle y es su estilo.

Sobre los retos personales, lo dejamos a parte, porque eso no es magia, pero tampoco nadie ha dicho que lo sea. Él está en su derecho de hacer con su vida lo que le de la gana, como si se mete a cantante con su single "watch" jejeje.

Un saludo!!
De mis preferidos? Mag Lari

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> david blane y criss angel son dos de los mejores magos


Te ruego, oh Dios, que con tu omnipotencia hagas que la luz llegue a los cerebros de estas pobres ovejas que han perdido el camino. Loado sea el señor.

----------


## ignoto

omaller, no te me pongas místico.

----------


## Pardo

Es que simplemente el titulo del hilo, ya no tiene sentido... Comparar a Criss con Blaine, es ridiculo...

Es como comparar a Juan con Rapel...

Uno es mago, y es bueno, innovador, y en lo que realmente esta especializado es en grandes ilusiones. El otro, pretende ser el mejor mago del mundo con una baraja, y es alguien al que se le conoce por las tonterias de retos absurdos que he hecho solo para publicitarse, no se le conoce para nada como mago...

Si pides comparaciones de magos, mira dos cosas, primero que los dos sean magos, y segundo que tengan o se dediquen a la misma especialidad... Tampoco quieras compararme a Ascanio con Max maven, por ejemplo... no tendria ningun sentido...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

En cuanto a lo que dijo Letang. En cierto modo, (y fíjate que digo en cierto) me gusta que la gente diga: "Ah! ese es el que hizo Tamariz!, o ese es el que hizo este otro mago famoso!. Eso hace que la gente vea que lo que otros hacen por televisión, tú también lo haces.
Respondo sólo a esto porque es lo único que me llamó la atención de este post.
En cuanto a lo de Blaine o Angel, me quedo con Criss, por decir uno.
Un saludo

----------


## magomago

> En cierto modo, (y fíjate que digo en cierto) me gusta que la gente diga: "Ah! ese es el que hizo Tamariz!, o ese es el que hizo este otro mago famoso!. Eso hace que la gente vea que lo que otros hacen por televisión, tú también lo haces.


Jose, no se cuanto tiempo llevas en esto de la magia,quizás mucho y yo estoy aqui metiendo la pata,antes me pasaba como a ti,que cuando alguien me decia ese se lo via a Tamariz me llenaba de orgullo. 
Pero esa etapa suele pasar y despues te llenaras de satisfacción cuando la gente se lo pase bien y prefiera juegos en los que hayas tu puesto muchas energias y horas de estudio,y la gente diga...."Bueno el cochecito de Tamariz me gusto,pero el que mas me gustó fue el juego X,y el juego X sea uno que solo tu haces.

----------


## tincho´s15

a mi me parece q niguno d los 2 sabe lo q hace..  no me gusta..  me aprece un tanto arreeglado todo..  mucha preparacion y bastantes compinches.. lo vi eso en varios videos..

chau

----------


## Grafologox

En mi opinion Cris...

Y a estos videos me remito, si habeis visto cosa igual estare encantado
de que me lo hagais saber.
Por el momento no he visto a ningun mago levitar, desde el terrado de un
edificio al suelo, ni tampoco andar sobre el agua.

El ultimo no es suyo, pero no por ello menos asombroso. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQLq...related&search

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_lu6...elated&search=

http://www.glumbert.com/media/cyril

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Qué aburrimiento, por Dios!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cuenk

> Y a estos videos me remito, si habeis visto cosa igual estare encantado
> de que me lo hagais saber.
> Por el momento no he visto a ningun mago levitar, desde el terrado de un
> edificio al suelo, ni tampoco andar sobre el agua.


  :Lol:  Yo lo puedo hacer   :Lol:  

Solo necesito un equipo de produccion, 50 actores y unos milloncejos para alquilar la piscina del hotel. Por lo demás... xupao jeje

----------


## dante

Si no has visto ningún mago más andar por el agua es por que no te has molestado en buscar, yo he visto lo menos 3 o 4 cuatro magos caminando por el agua. Pero es cierto que me quedo con la versión de cris y la de Marco Tempest.

PD: estos post en cambalache tendrían mas sentido   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> PD: estos post en cambalache tendrían mas sentido


a estas alturas de la película este tipo de post sólo tendría sentido en el cajón del exilio...

----------


## Kirk

David Blaine con sus especiales de Street Magic hizo 7 millones de dólares en 1 año.

----------


## Arkite

Para mi criss angel(me gusta bastante)es un gran actor,despues de ver ciertas cosas en las ilusiones que usa el termino mago ya no lo tengo tan tan claro,por que en ciertos aspectos a mi parecer a echo trampas y ya no es solo la union del actor y la habilidad,ya entra ese tercer factor que me echa por tierra los otros dos.

Lo mismo diria de blaine,aunque este lo de buen actor no lo tiene,este para mi tiene mucha habilidad y trampas,xD.

Pero......si,de cara a una camara los dos estan muy bien,y si ves sus programas sin saber nada sobre ilusionismo pues desde luego vas a quedarte bastante mas impresionado que viendo a mi parecer al gran tamariz,pero....una cosa es crear espectaculo,y otra ser un gran ilusionista.

Como apunte decir que me parece cuanto menos curiosa la batalla de levitaciones TRUCADAS con camara que se llevan entre manos el blaine y el angel,xD.

Para mi(veremos como responde la gente a esto)un grandisimo ilusionista es david copperfield,para mi ese lo tiene todo.Direis que se pasa de showman o sus gestos tan exagerados,pero no se,me encanta.

Un saludo gente.

----------


## Sendal

Pero a la gente le gusta Blaine,  y se divierte viéndolo y eso hay que respetarlo.
Es como en el cine, esta el comercial y el que no, no a todo el mundo le gusta truffaut, o kubrick, a alguien que le interese el cine como arte audiovisual y como medio para contar historias, le va gustar billy wilder, le va gustar Hitchcock, le va gustar, y va disfrutar viendo como resuelve cada escena, y tambien se preguntara porque lo hace de esa manera y no de otra.
    De los dos a pesar de ese estilo americanizado que da tanto asco me quedo con Cris, pero en escena, haciendo grandes ilusiones.
Un Saludo

----------


## Draxido

*Creo que:
El foro dice bien clara "mentalismo" no?
El primer post no va de mentalismo.*

----------


## chilango142

BAH... PARA EL CASO CRISS ANGEL Y BLAINE SON LO MISMO: VIDEOS TRUCADOS. GENTE PAGADA, MOVIMIENTOS DE CÁMARA... SIMPLE Y SENCILLAMENTE LOS DOS SON "MERCADOTECNIA".
Y BUENO... NO VOY A NEGAR QUE EN MIS INICIOS COMO MAGO ME LLAMABAN MUCHO LA ATENCIÓN... PERO AHORA SÉ DE VERDADEROS MAGOS COMO "DON JUAN TAMARIZ", EL PROFE, DIMMARE, COPPERFIELD Y BURTON...

----------


## thrasher

no entiendo como pueden darselas de grandes magos y conocedores algunos, como chilango, tu dices que en un comienso te gusto blaine pero ahora te diste cuenta de grandes magos como tamariz, hombre blaine lleva algunos años asiendo magia y a echo fama y ganado plata, tamariz tambien hace cartomagia y si de verdad tu supieras mas de magia podrias saver todos sus trucos, no digo que el sea malo pero tampoco extraprdinario para mi gusto, ya que sus trucos van mas en la actuacion y su carisma, algo que pocos magos tienen.

luego hablas de copperfield y antes habias dicho que blaine y angel son arreglados, pues te digo que copperfield es el mago que arma los ams grandes montajes para hacer sus shows, o acaso crees que son todos haci de la nada?, claro que no, el planifica y ve cada detalle para que salga todo perfecto, eso le encuentro mejor a los street magic, ya que es altiro, aunque claro los trucos son de mucha inferioridad.

para mi gusto sobre el tema prefiero a david blaine, ya que hay un truco que aun nose como lo hace xD
criss angel me cae mal, y aparte sus trucos son faciles de hacer y los otros como la farsa de volar de un edificio a otro es arreglo de camaras, y haci cualquiera, solo fijate en las sombras y las nubes de ese video pfff

----------


## winehouse

es simple esto, se que no es parte de mentalismo pero en si la verdad si ustedes tuvieran su programa de television de street magic, por mas que intentes hacer trucos sin camara ni gente pagada y te piden toda una temporada, como es el caso de criss angel pues muchos si lo harian, por lo menos yo si. Ademas su magia esta en la actuacion y en la opresentacion que le dan no tanto en los trucos. Ellos usan cortes de camara y ediciones como gimmicks NO como magia .  ES como si prohiben  a un mago usar gimmicks porque lla magia la hace el gimmick pues no.

----------


## HIPOSONANONA

siempre lo mismo

----------


## thrasher

olle podrian pararle la mano a HIPOSONANONA, postea en todos lados y no dice nada, lo ara para ganar post creo yo :S, nose pero de verdad molesta

algun moderador que lo pare

----------


## Tereso

> olle podrian pararle la mano a HIPOSONANONA, postea en todos lados y no dice nada, lo ara para ganar post creo yo :S, nose pero de verdad molesta
> 
> algun moderador que lo pare


Thrasher... eres toda la inspiración que necesito para ser un HOYGAN en condiciones...

----------


## Némesis

> olle podrian pararle la mano a HIPOSONANONA, postea en todos lados y no dice nada, lo ara para ganar post creo yo :S, nose pero de verdad molesta
> 
> algun moderador que lo pare


Tú preocúpate de tí, y ya nos ocuparemos los moderadores de lo que creamos oportuno. Creo con todo el buen rollo del mundo que no eres el más indicado para hablar.

----------


## ign

> ...si ustedes tuvieran su programa de television de street magic, por mas que intentes hacer trucos sin camara ni gente pagada y te piden toda una temporada, como es el caso de criss angel pues muchos si lo harian, por lo menos yo si. Ademas su magia esta en la actuacion y en la opresentacion que le dan no tanto en los trucos. Ellos usan cortes de camara y ediciones como gimmicks NO como magia .  ES como si prohiben  a un mago usar gimmicks porque lla magia la hace el gimmick pues no.


¿Qué me dices de los magos de "Nada x aquí"? Ellos también hacen magia callejera, pero sin necesidad de cortes de cámara ni de ediciones.
Y están preparando la tercera temporada...

Por cierto, lo de utilizar cortes de cámara y ediciones sólo lo veo factible en el cine. Si un mago utiliza esos medios como gimmicks, estaríamos viendo una película, no magia.
La magia la concibo como un arte escénico, en el cual no tienen cabida efectos de cámara. ¿Habéis visto alguna obra de teatro que la emitan por televisión añadiendo efectos especiales? Yo todavía no.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## thrasher

> Tú preocúpate de tí, y ya nos ocuparemos los moderadores de lo que creamos oportuno. Creo con todo el buen rollo del mundo que no eres el más indicado para hablar.


eee bueno nose que te dio a ti conmigo pero ya me teni chato, trato de ayudar y aportar algo y corriges, corriges y corriges, que vola que haci tu aqui en el foro?, persigues a uno que te cayo mal y lo molestas hasta que haga algo malo de verdad y echarlo.. yo creo que e cambiado bastante, ahora leo mas, no e peliado con nadie y nose no veo algo malo que aya echo aparte de falta de ortografia, por eso de verda no se que te pasa conmigo...





> ¿Qué me dices de los magos de "Nada x aquí"? Ellos también hacen magia callejera, pero sin necesidad de cortes de cámara ni de ediciones.
> Y están preparando la tercera temporada...
> 
> Por cierto, lo de utilizar cortes de cámara y ediciones sólo lo veo factible en el cine. Si un mago utiliza esos medios como gimmicks, estaríamos viendo una película, no magia.
> La magia la concibo como un arte escénico, en el cual no tienen cabida efectos de cámara. ¿Habéis visto alguna obra de teatro que la emitan por televisión añadiendo efectos especiales? Yo todavía no.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


te encuentro toda la razon, asiendo un corte de camara no tiene ninguna gracia, para que estudiar a hacer trucos si puedo elegir una carta cortar el video y grabar denuevo poniendo esa carta que caiga del cielo, ohh que gran truco---

----------


## winehouse

si probablemente pero tambien aportan mucho a la magia blaine y criss, en si no todo lo que hace blaine son cortes, simplemente realiza a veces forzeos, le da mucha presentacion a sus trucos, ademas el volvio a poner de moida la street magic, asi que dejen de criticarlo.

----------


## thrasher

> si probablemente pero tambien aportan mucho a la magia blaine y criss, en si no todo lo que hace blaine son cortes, simplemente realiza a veces forzeos, le da mucha presentacion a sus trucos, ademas el volvio a poner de moida la street magic, asi que dejen de criticarlo.


porfin alguien que lo defiende, pensaba que yo era el unico

----------


## Némesis

> eee bueno nose que te dio a ti conmigo pero ya me teni chato, trato de ayudar y aportar algo y corriges, corriges y corriges, que vola que haci tu aqui en el foro?, persigues a uno que te cayo mal y lo molestas hasta que haga algo malo de verdad y echarlo.. yo creo que e cambiado bastante, ahora leo mas, no e peliado con nadie y nose no veo algo malo que aya echo aparte de falta de ortografia, por eso de verda no se que te pasa conmigo...


Me han descubierto...  :(  :(  :( 
¡Popt, auxilio! ¿Qué hago ahora?

----------


## popt

> Iniciado por thrasher
> 
> eee bueno nose que te dio a ti conmigo pero ya me teni chato, trato de ayudar y aportar algo y corriges, corriges y corriges, que vola que haci tu aqui en el foro?, persigues a uno que te cayo mal y lo molestas hasta que haga algo malo de verdad y echarlo.. yo creo que e cambiado bastante, ahora leo mas, no e peliado con nadie y nose no veo algo malo que aya echo aparte de falta de ortografia, por eso de verda no se que te pasa conmigo...
> 
> 
> Me han descubierto...  :(  :(  :( 
> ¡Popt, auxilio! ¿Qué hago ahora?


Jejejeje, yo creo que ya que siempre los moderadores somos los malos deberíamos dejar de mover mensajes, borrar spam, cerrar temas, escuchar las peticiones de los usuarios, corregir ortografía...

Pero sobre todo en tu caso... si la gente se pregunta todavía que haces en el foro, cuando eres uno de los que más sabe por aquí, con las entrevistas tan de p*** madre que te has currado, con la de horas que echas moderando, con... leche, no sé, yo me plantearía invertir las horas en otra cosa.   :Smile1:  es broma, quitando un par de personas que todavía no conocen el foro todos valoramos lo que haces.

Sobre thrasher... hombre no te lo tomes por el mal camino pero no has tenido un aterrizaje muy afortunado en el foro, este no es el primer hilo en el que acabas en una discusión (no entro a valorar quien tiene culpa de nada), lo de la ortografía nos está preocupando ya en serio... no pretendemos que todos seamos Cervantes escribiendo, pero sí es verdad que eres la persona con más faltas que he visto por el foro... Un consejo constructivo, instálate el programa Firefox para navegar por Internet y busca un plugin (o extensión como le llaman en Firefox) que te corrije la ortografía, como en el Word.  Si no lo consigues encontrar mándame un privado y lo ponemos por algún sitio del foro por si a alguien más le interesa.

Y una cosa más, no la toméis con nosotros, sólo intentamos que el foro vaya un poco mejor.  Entended que entre los moderadores que estamos echamos aquí un montón de horas y que en ciertos momentos nos puede molestar que nos digan qué debemos hacer... no os preocupéis que solemos estar al día de lo que va pasando.  Ah, y por favor, diferenciad un poco los posts que mandamos en plan moderación de los que mandamos como usuarios... que acaban llegándonos ataques personales sólo por intentar que se cumplan las reglas.

----------


## Blakito

Si aún encima se meten con los moderadores.... :x .

Esto es un foro, y tiene alguna que otra regla, y sobre todo, tiene JEFES (moderadores), y si esto no tuviera moderadores¿?. Básicamente ningún foro valdría para lo que se creó, sino para empezar a insultar y a practicar nuestra ironía sin tono y aprender nuevos "flamings".

No creo que los moderadores estén para fastidiar, sino para organizar, para "mandar", como no, para "moderar" y para buscar la estabilidad de los usuarios de este foro.

Si los han elegido es por algo...ya sea por ser buenas personas, por edad, por elegancia, por responsabilidad, o sobre todo, por CONTROLAR EL SUBFORO QUE MODERAN.

Así que yo creo que TODOS los moderadores se merecen respeto, thrasher si tienes algún problema con alguno avísalo por privado, que yo ya he aprendido por las malas en algún otro foro (no de magia) que el "no usar los privados" tiene sus consecuencias (no digo que ahora te vayan a hacer algo, supongo que a mí tampoco :(  ).

Así que creo que los moderadores merecen RESPETO, mucho más que cualquier otro usuario o forero registrado.

popt: aún encima dices que sois los malos¿?  :Lol:   :Lol: . 
CITO:"Entended que entre los moderadores que estamos echamos aquí un montón de horas", precisamente eso es de lo que la gente no se da cuenta.
"que acaban llegándonos  ataques personales sólo por intentar que se cumplan las reglas." .....A ese que os ataque echarlo que se lo merece  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  (obviamente es broma)  

"que haces en este foro Némesis?".......anda que....lo que hay que oír  :? 

...Saudos 8) .

----------


## thrasher

Nose porque generalisaron tanto, solo decia de nemesis, ningun otro moderador, y el lo acepto, o no? ...

bueno fin con el tema creo que ya entendi...

----------


## Tereso

> Nose porque generalisaron tanto


Yo las estoy coleccionando, la verdad, ya tengo una lista de estas joyitas del lenguaje  :Smile1: 

Últimamente la mayoría de los posts por este sitio terminan en pelea, y nos estamos enrollando todos en ese nefasto papel... Estaría muy bien que terminaramos estas tendencias.

La verdad, con el tiempo que llevo en este sitio me doy cuenta de la imprescindible labor de los moderadores y por que también soy y he sido moderador de otros sitios, entiendo que no es sencillo, sobre todo cuando tienes el compromiso personal de hacer cumplir las reglas...

Respetemos a los moderadores, que ellos bien que nos respetan y nos enseñan mucho de su conocimiento.


PD: David Blaine apesta:P (una pequeña bromita jejeje)


Saludos a todos y espero sepan entender el tenor de mi mensaje.

----------


## thrasher

lo mismo que los que pusieron arriba nada mas, nose para que sigues con el tema...

----------


## winehouse

no es que siempre termine diferente, simplemente hay personas que opinan diferente que las demas y por eso se origina la discusion. Y quita lo d blaine apesta si gracias a el muchos de los de aqui se interesaron en la magia, y ademas el puso  de moda la amgia que muchos practican la street magic.

----------


## Némesis

> y ademas el puso  de moda la magia que muchos practican la street magic.


La street magic existía mucho antes que David Blaine. De hecho, existía antes que Houdin y todo. Y existen grandes magos contemporáneos que hacen magia de calle y no se llaman David Blaine.

Y en mi muy personal opinión, no la hace bien (entre otras cosas porque a veces ni siquiera la hace, que todos hemos usado el Final Cut alguna vez...). O se que sí que apesta un poquito...

PD. Agradezco mucho todos los comentarios de apoyo.

----------


## Tereso

> Y quita lo d blaine apesta si gracias a el muchos de los de aqui se interesaron en la magia, y ademas el puso  de moda la amgia que muchos practican la street magic.


Santiago:

Discúlpame, yo no le agradezco nada a ese  desangelado que se hace llamar mago, yo no le debo nada y no tiene nada que ver en mis influencias en la magia.

Yo no sigo "modas" y mucho menos si éstas son impuestas por alguien a quien jamás le he visto realizar un efecto genial sin la necesidad de cortes de camara...

Por otra parte, dado que no estoy violando ninguna regla del foro ni estoy ofendiendo a nadie, (moderadores, corriganme si me equivoco) tu no tienes el menor derecho a exigirme quitar nada de mis posts, ni mucho menos el derecho de exigirme cambiar mi opinión solo por que la tuya es diferente.

Madura y aprende a aceptar opiniones diferentes, una cosa es discutir, y otra, muy sin sentido, es pelear.

También, sería muy bueno que leyeras completamente lo que se dice:




> PD: David Blaine apesta:P (una pequeña bromita jejeje)


"Una pequeña bromita", ¿te dice algo?, toma las cosas con calma, esto es un simple y llano texto plano...  

Espero sepas tomar estas líneas con calma, ya que no se trata de un ataque personal ni nada parecido, simplemente una apología de mi postura.

Te saludo con respeto y a todos los demás también.

----------


## winehouse

muchos efectos los hace sin necesidad de camaras, usa trucos muy sencillos como el de las agujetas que se amarran solas, el del cigarro que atravieza la moneda,  y muchos mas. si quieres t mando toda la lista. SI nemesis ya se que existia desde hace mucho tiempo péro el la volvio  a poner d moda.

----------


## winehouse

ah si y ademas tuvo exito por que el hacia algo nuevo para los no magos. ( o bien como dicen en harry potter los muggles)

----------


## Tereso

> muchos efectos los hace sin necesidad de camaras, usa trucos muy sencillos como el de las agujetas que se amarran solas, el del cigarro que atravieza la moneda,  y muchos mas. si quieres t mando toda la lista.



Que por cierto son solo efectos con gimmicks...   :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

¿Qué hacía nuevo? Los trucos no son de su autoría que yo sepa... Bueno, excepto el de "que aparezca lo que estás pensando en la puerta de un taxi", claro...

----------


## winehouse

claro un mago tambien es ayudado y ademas es famoso en el mundo de los no magos, es mas de que t serviria ser conocido por los magos si el publico no te conoce, se preocupan por el publico no por los magos

----------


## Némesis

Gabi es muy conocido en el mundo de los magos y poco conocido entre los no magos. Pregúntale si le ha servido o si no, ya verás qué te dice...

Además, creo que un mago puede ser ayudado, pero no puede utilizar a alguien para que se ponga delante de una cámara y le diga "haz como que te leído el pensamiento", porque es manipulación de la información (y te digo yo que de esto sé un poco...).

----------


## winehouse

y si la gente se va a prestar, no es facil hacerles forzeos mentales, ademas hay un metodo de saber la carta por medio de como t paras y asi

----------


## Blakito

A mí cuando empezé a interesarme por el ilusionismo también me gustaba Blaine y Angel, desde siempre consideré mejor a Angel que a Blaine, Angel lo considero un tío con más personalidad que Blaine.....a mi Blaine me parece un tío muy seco, se limita a hacer/decir:

Blaine-Hola, mira esto.
Espectador-A ver.
Blaine-(acaba el juego o lo que sea)......
Espectador-Oh my god! No way you did that! How the F**k¿?
Blaine-.....
Espectador-Oh my god!Oh my god!Oh my god!.....(tipical estadounidense).

Angel por lo menos regala las cosas de Souvenirs  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: .

Volviendo a mi opinión :roll: , afortunadamente abrí los ojos, y descubrí la "magia española", con el Canuto y Palmer, y los grandes de este país, Tamariz, Carrol y de más gente que ya conocéis y entendí que aquello que veía antes.....era.....llamémosle Marketing  :Oops: .

Por cierto, ahora recuerdo a Daniel García en su serie de DVD's, que en un momento de los "Bloopers", buscando gente para sus juegos de calle....le dice al camara:

Daniel-Alright, we're gonna look for some people, im gonna try this out, im gonna try and play this, im gonna go over here, BUT IM GONNA CHANGE CARACTER, im gonna try and do it exactly as David Blaine (risa), alright?¿, we gotta go, we gotta find a target, c'mon. (...)

Daniel-(MUY SERIO, CASI ENFADADO)Hey what's up dude?¿
Extraño-Hi.
D-Hey can i get you to help me real quick¿?
E-No im not good i gotta go
D-You dont wanna take a card?¿
E-No.
D-Are you sure¿?
E-...
D-Its really easy.
E-...I gotta go.
D-U gotta catch....(no se ke)¿?(Algo así como el taxi o el metro)
E-...no no no ...
D-Can i be your friend¿?¿? (  :Lol:  )
E-.....
D-Please
E-....
D-I gotta go....he didn't want a friend....its ok....(LE DA UNA RISA TREMENDA  :Lol: )....se va....continúa el DVD.


Lo que viene siendo....bueno supongo que no os hará falta que os lo traduzca, si no lo entendéis avisad, pero comprenderéis que después de mirar los 3 DVDs a ver en cual estaba el diálogo cansa a uno y quería postearlo ya :roll: .

Lo que me hace darme cuenta de que no sólo los españoles odiamos a Blaine   :Lol:  , si tampoco les gusta a magos extranjeros...no sé....será por algo  :roll: .

Bueno, saudos y perdón por el tochazo  :( .

----------


## winehouse

si despues ya no los quieren pero en si te atraen a la magia ellos

----------


## Blakito

A ver....no nos confundamos.....NO ME ATRAEN A ELLA, simplemente cuando no tenía ni idea me parecían buenos.

Sabéis quienes me han traído a la magia¿?.

Los magos Gallegos que pasadomañana actuarán.

Sobretodo Román con sus bolas en directo y Anyo con sus números....esos si que me despertaron el "nosequé", pero definitamente NO BLAINE NI ANGEL.

Cuando acababa de ver a Blaine (ya lo había visto alguna vez) decía......Ahm.....vale, ese tio sabe hacer algo que yo no sé.

Cuando acabó el festival, llegué a casa pensando..... :shock: yo quiero ser uno de ellos, yo quiero estar ahí subido en el escenario con todos ellos en el fututo :roll:....  :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Saudos  :Wink:  .

----------


## sergiocl

Este tema ya está podrido, pero se pudre más cuando los semidioses basurean al resto, tratando de demostrar que saben mucho, mucho, pero mucho de magia, y como saben tanto, tanto discuten tratando muy mal al resto que no tiene su gran sabiduría. Un baño de humildad nunca vienen  mal.  (Pareciera que algunos de los que postean aquí, nacieron sabiéndolo todo y nunca fueron ignorantes de la magia)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Este tema ya está podrido, pero se pudre más cuando los semidioses basurean al resto, tratando de demostrar que saben mucho, mucho, pero mucho de magia, y como saben tanto, tanto discuten tratando muy mal al resto que no tiene su gran sabiduría. Un baño de humildad nunca vienen  mal.  (Pareciera que algunos de los que postean aquí, nacieron sabiéndolo todo y nunca fueron ignorantes de la magia)


¿Y estoa que viene a esta alturas? Si está podrido, déjalo, hombre.

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> Este tema ya está podrido, pero se pudre más cuando los semidioses basurean al resto, tratando de demostrar que saben mucho, mucho, pero mucho de magia, y como saben tanto, tanto discuten tratando muy mal al resto que no tiene su gran sabiduría. Un baño de humildad nunca vienen  mal.  (Pareciera que algunos de los que postean aquí, nacieron sabiéndolo todo y nunca fueron ignorantes de la magia)
> 
> 
> ¿Y estoa que viene a esta alturas? Si está podrido, déjalo, hombre.



Lo quiero terminar de podrir.. eso es todo (lo logré?)

----------


## Blakito

> Este tema ya está podrido, pero se pudre más cuando *los semidioses* basurean al resto, tratando de demostrar que saben mucho, mucho, pero mucho de magia, y como saben tanto, tanto discuten tratando muy mal al resto que no tiene su gran sabiduría. Un baño de humildad nunca vienen  mal. * (Pareciera que algunos de los que postean aquí, nacieron sabiéndolo todo y nunca fueron ignorantes de la magia)*


¿De quiénes hablas :?: ?

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> Este tema ya está podrido, pero se pudre más cuando *los semidioses* basurean al resto, tratando de demostrar que saben mucho, mucho, pero mucho de magia, y como saben tanto, tanto discuten tratando muy mal al resto que no tiene su gran sabiduría. Un baño de humildad nunca vienen  mal. * (Pareciera que algunos de los que postean aquí, nacieron sabiéndolo todo y nunca fueron ignorantes de la magia)*
> 
> 
> ¿De quiénes hablas :?: ?


No quiero polemizar con nadie, al que necesite humildad qeu la tome... (odio toirar la piedra y esconder la mano)

----------


## Blakito

Ya estás polemizando.....tu mensaje no viene a cuento.......si no quieres polemizar no postees cosas de ese tipo....

Además, yo te invito a que enseñes la mano que escondes  :Wink: .

Saudos.  :Lol:

----------


## shark

pues nada hombre , lo que es de mala educación es hacer este tipo de "sentencias" sin tener el valor de decir sobre que foreros la estas "virtiendo".

ejemplo de como deberia ser:

"bla bla bla y me refiero sobre todo a *ignoto* que es mal mago y no sabe hacer paellas"


(a mi es que la polemica me mola mogollón pero mogollón mogollón)

----------


## Blakito

> pues nada hombre , lo que es de mala educación es hacer este tipo de "sentencias" sin tener el valor de decir sobre que foreros la estas "virtiendo".


A eso me refería yo :roll:.

----------


## Némesis

Yo creo que está claro a quién se refiere. Me resulta curioso, porque realmente no hay una sola frase que pueda considerarse ofensiva o criticona, pero vamos... Si alguien cree que la hay, que la cite, que para eso está el botoncito ese de "QUOTE".

Shark e Ignoto, os ha salido un competidor en el puesto del malo y aterrador. Lo siento por vosotros.

----------


## Blakito

Pues que diga a quién(es) se refiere....porque (lo siento yo también) pero si hay algún tipo de persona que me "repatea" (digámoslo así....) son precisamente las que hacen acusaciones....sin saber nada sobre las personas......sin decir a quiénes acusa.....y "dejando caer" las acusaciones "como quien no quiere la cosa"......

Saudos.

----------


## shark

> Shark e Ignoto, os ha salido un competidor en el puesto del malo y aterrador. Lo siento por vosotros.


No no, te equivocas:

ignoto es malo y aterrador y del lado oscuro

yo soy borde y del circulo interior y del lado oscuro

y

omaller es irlandés

----------


## sergiocl

Como se dice en Chile "al que le quede el poncho que se lo ponga" (algo así como el que se da por aludido, problema suyo), sólo extrañé a ignoto después de mi post. En todo caso yo sólo quería aconsejar humildad para el que la necesite, al que no la necesita, no responda este post. Además Genesis no me refería sólo a este tema, sino también a otros donde se cae en lo ofensivo, La mayoría de los temas terminan en peleas entre dos o más personajes, que quieren demostrarle al otro que saben más. ojalá podamos subir el nivel de etse foro, para que los Semidioses de la magia se puedan transformar en dioses y los plebeyos (como yo), podamos llegar a ser semidioses.

----------


## shark

alaaaaaaaaaaaaa era por ignotoooooooooo  :shock: 

(pues no es el que era, esta flojo, no tiene el mordiente de antaño, a ver si lo cabreamos entre todos y resurge de sus cenizas cual ave fenix, malvado y aterrador...IGNOTO AMIGO VUELVE..)

----------


## Némesis

> ojalá podamos subir el nivel de etse foro, para que los Semidioses de la magia se puedan transformar en dioses y los plebeyos (como yo), podamos llegar a ser semidioses.


Pues mira chico, si te parece poco normal, te aconsejo que vayas a tu perfil y te leas todos los mensajes que has escrito, porque aquí el único marrullero que hay eres tú, que has estado provocando follón desde que pusiste los pies aquí y nadie te ha dicho nada (a uno hasta le caíste bien y todo). En cambio, ¿tú cuándo has hecho algo para ayudar a los demás del foro?

Anda majo, si crees que hemos escrito algo ofensivo cítalo (a mí a veces me pasa y también lo hago), a ver si puedes. Que reflotar un hilo para decir lo que has dicho tiene narices, y al principio nadie te ha dicho nada pero la paciencia tiene un límite. Si no te gusta un sitio, no vayas a él y punto.

Y encima después vas de bueno cuando te pones a escribir mps...

¿Sabes que te digo? QUE TE VAYAS A LA PORRA.

----------


## sergiocl

QUE TE VAYAS A LA PORRA.

Eso me pareció ofensivo. Sólo quería aconsejar humildad, y lo del mensaje privado era todo cierto. Pero no voy a discutir contigo.. no tengo el ancho. Con suerte puedo discutir aslgo con Thraser.

----------


## Némesis

> Con suerte puedo discutir aslgo con Thraser.


¡Exacto! ¡Con suerte! Porque al no entenderse ni una palabra de lo que dice, puede ser el ejemplo paradigmático del diálogo de besugos.

En fin, dejo ya de escribir en este hilo. Perdón a todos por haberlo desvirtuado. Lo movería al Cajón, pero como modero las dos secciones me acusarían de partidista.

----------


## sergiocl

> Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> Con suerte puedo discutir aslgo con Thraser.
> 
> 
> ¡Exacto! ¡Con suerte! Porque al no entenderse ni una palabra de lo que dice, puede ser el ejemplo paradigmático del diálogo de besugos.
> 
> En fin, dejo ya de escribir en este hilo. Perdón a todos por haberlo desvirtuado. Lo movería al Cajón, pero como modero las dos secciones me acusarían de partidista.



!Exacto!  Es justamente a eso a lo que me refería con lo de la humildad.

----------


## Blakito

> !Exacto!  Es justamente a eso a lo que me refería con lo de la humildad.


Yo no sé si esto es *Surrealista*.......o directamente es que es la *h*stia*....me inclino más por ésta última... :x

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por sergiocl
> 
> ...


Es imposible hacer algo inexistente. Si te referías a *'pudrir'*, entonces... has estado a punto. No lo has conseguido del todo porque Némesis (no Génesis, como le llamas más arriba) es moderador y, obviamente, se ha moderado en su deseo y no te ha mandado a 'tomar por el culo'. Los moderadores no siempre pueden decir lo que corresponde en cada momento.

Bien.... ¿de qué iba el hilo antes de toda esta estulticia? Ah, Sí... de Criss Angel y DAvid Blaine. ¿Por qué nadie lo cerró desde el principio? En ocasiones no entiendo nada.... :-(

----------


## Blakito

> [...].No lo has conseguido del todo porque Némesis (no Génesis, como le llamas más arriba) es moderador y, obviamente, se ha moderado en su deseo y no te ha mandado a 'tomar por el culo'.


Si se lo hubiera dicho...¿Que habría puesto en su "ubicación"?.

Lo cachondo esque ahora pone; "En la porra!...Gracias a ti....".

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si se lo hubiera dicho...¿Que habría puesto en su "ubicación"?.
> 
> Lo cachondo esque ahora pone; "En la porra!...Gracias a ti....".


Pues habría puesto "Justo delante de Ignoto" (Ya sabemos que el valenciano está muy necesitad y no le pone inconvenientes a nada.....)

----------


## Cholgart

Bueno, yo queria decir que no he visto casi nada ni de David Blaine ni de Criss Angel, y que como soy un novato no puedo decir si su magia es buena o mala. Lo que si que puedo decir es que si hacen que la gente se interese por la magia pues ya algo bueno hacen.

Es como con los libros, yo soy un devorador de libros me leo casi todo lo que cae en mis manos y disfruto haciendolo, y quiero poner un ejemplo basado en esto:

Los libros de Dan Brown, literariamente son horrorosos, en cambio, han vendido un monton de ejemplares, mucha gente que no leia o leia poco, se los compro y leyo y ahora estan leyendo otros libros mejores.

Tambien es cierto que en magia hay un problema, como el espectador ve el resultado y no el como, si un mal mago hace un efecto mediante metodos con poco merito, cuando otro mago haga un efecto parecido el publico pensara que ha usado lo mismo, y perdera valor.

Bueno, creo que ya he hablado mucho, demasiado teniendo en cuenta mi ignorancia pero en fin, ahi queda un esbozo, quiza algo criptico, de mi opinion.

Saludos!

EDITO:
Por cierto, que se me habia olvidado estos fueron los primeros videos que vi de david blaine y los que me convencieron de que era uno de los mas grandes:
David Blaine Parody 1
David Blaine Parody 2

Supongo que ya los habreis visto, pero bueno, yo me parti el ojete.

----------


## uriel_byron

Si solo hay 2 unicas opciones me quedo con Criss Angel. 
Me parecen sumamente pesimos los metodos de Blaine.
Nada más que añadir... De aquí a 2 días nos encontraremos con otro post preguntando cual de los 2 es mejor. (Es una predicción).
A mandar señores y señoritas!

----------


## charliebulsara

mmm a decir verdad, hay mucho de criss que me gusta ...
en cuanto a blaine, si algun dia me lo encuentro por la calle y me pide que intente atropellarlo con el auto como hizo criss en tv, no lo dudo, le dejarè el escape en la cabeza de recuerdo.

----------


## el gran dani

salludosel que le atropellan es criss angel no blaine a mi me gustan los dos  :D

----------


## Juandi

Encuentro razonable que exista una comparación o debate entre David Blaine y Criss Angel. Los dos ascendieron a la fama más o menos al mismo tiempo gracias a unos programas especiales de televisión en los que mostraban magia de calle como una nueva forma de hacer magia. (Bueno, por lo menos yo entré en conocimiento de ambos más o menos al mismo tiempo a través de canales de pago.)

¿Y por qué ese debate se ha colado en un hilo de mentalismo? Ambos llevan a cabo presuntos desafíos a la resistencia humana, sugiriendo de alguna manera que, si superan el límite de la resistencia física es gracias a lo psíquico (tanto si lo dicen explícitamente como si no). De modo que algo de lógica sí que tiene...

Por lo que he podido leer, ambos gozan de bastante mala fama en este foro. A mí no me convence ninguno de los dos, pero considero que Criss Angel tiene más madera que Blaine.

Mágicos saludos.


PS: Me acabo de enterar de que ayer se estrenó en USA el nuevo programa de Criss Angel “Phenomenon”. Al parecer, con la participación de ¡Uri Geller!

----------


## lineleon

Juandy tienes toda la razon acerca de que criss angel es mucho mejor en todo lo que concierne a la practica del mentalismo ya que me parece que criss es mucho mas constante como dice el mismo: la union de cuerpo,mente y espiritu te permiten hacer lo que tu quieras
 :Wink:

----------


## indio loko

Soy nuevo y por lo mismo seré muy honesto:
No me leí todas las respuestas de este post, pero vamos ke kiero decir algo.

Sobre David Blaine, muchos de sus trucos son bastante basicos...pero aun no e visto a nadie hacer eso del cafe ke se transforma en monedas...alguien mas lo hace :Confused:  komo para verlo :Confused: ?

----------


## shark

> Soy nuevo y por lo mismo seré muy honesto:
> No me leí todas las respuestas de este post, pero vamos ** kiero decir algo.
> 
> Sobre David Blaine, muchos de sus trucos son bastante basicos...pero aun no e visto a nadie hacer eso del cafe ** se transforma en monedas...alguien mas lo hace **** para verlo?



hola, leete las normas del foro.  :twisted:

----------


## indio loko

Shark, si me leí las normas del foro y si hubo algún problema ortográfico me disculpo, quizas fue la (mala)costumbre...

Revise si en algún lugar se hablaba de el truco al que me refiero y no encontré nada (quizas no busqué bien)...

Por lo que voy de nuevo, aprovechando este post...algún "mago" hace el truco del café en monedas :Confused:  (ojo que no quiero la solución, solo verlo hecho por otra persona)

Y si, escribo a la defensiva porque creo que este foro es de los más suceptibles que he visto y de los muchos en los que participo...jaja.

----------


## Dragoneo

Hola a todos, ando por aca reviviendo este tema que mas que muerto parece podrido...

Para empezar no entiendo (como ya se dijo) que tiene que hacer este tema en mentalismo, luego, con lo del cafe, yo si que he visto a un ilusionista hacer ese efecto, ese efecto esta mas que divulgado entre los principiantes (porque al señor blaine se le ocurrio sacr un librito hace ya bastante...), no es nada del otro mundo la magia de blaine, simplemente su juegazo de cartas es el two card monte, que bueno, casi cualquier principiante lo logra hacer con simples tecnicas y un poco de misdirection... pero bueno, en verdad a mi ambos se me hacen un fraude, aca en mexico esta por estrenarse en tv abierta el programa de criss angel y se me hace bueno por que en este pais lo que sobra de delincuencia le falta de cultura magica, asi que tal vez haga que mexico se interese mas por la magia, pero a la vez como que deja en ridiculo el nombre de la magia cuando entras en internet y te encuentras sus fraudes explicados, y peor aun, cuando sabes que utiliza compinches, entonces toda la gente empieza a pensar que la magia en general es un engaño lleno de gente "actuando", o sea, gente que se pone de acuerdo con el mago, por otro lado david blaine no me gusta nada asi que si me dan a elegir entre ambos... me quedo con la magia de George lucas yStar wars.

----------


## shark

yo me quedo con la magia de papa pitufo.

----------


## cocowiwi

La verdad es que cada uno a su estilo son realmente buenos.
Quizas  Chris Angel es mas espectacular.

Aqui teneis una buena colección de videos con los mejores efectos
de Chris Angel:

http://www.aprendemagia.com/video-th...iss+angel.html

cuando accedais a la web sobre todo mirar el primero de los videos
es un juego en un hotel de las vegas: ALUCINANTE!!!!

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como narices lo hace.
Bueno de eso se trata ¿no? De ilusionar. Pues a ilusionarse toca!

----------


## Theother

chris angel se vale de gente propia en demasia segun mi entender. Me gustaria verlo haciendo ilusiones sin tanto complice.

----------


## Delisle

Entre Criss Angel y David Blane, teniendo en cuenta que este subforo va de mentalismo, me quedo con Max Maven

----------


## generator

La onda que le pone Criss Angel es muy buena, me gusta mas que blane en ese sentido, pero la verdad, como dijeron mas arriba, demasiados complices.. y luego de ver revelado el truco de como pasa de un edificio a otro levitando, me hizo dejar a criss angel bastante mas abajo que blane..

----------


## dante

Pues no conoceras muy bien a Blaine  :shock:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> ...me hizo dejar a criss angel bastante mas abajo que blane..


En 10 años no lograrás ninguno de los efectos televisivos de Criss
En 10 minutos lograrás cualquier efecto televisivo de Blaine 
En 10 segundos dejarás de existir en mi mundo.

----------


## generator

contrato un buen programador y soy criss angel..

----------


## Pardo

> contrato un buen programador y soy criss angel..


Lo has visto en directo? ha visto aunque sea un espectaculo suyo de teatro por dvd? 

Vete a Las Vegas a disfrutar del nuevo espectaculo de Angel (el cual esta contratado para 10 años) y saldras del teatro creyendo en la magia...

Salud!
Pardo

----------


## winehouse

Lamento decirte que si quieres veerlo tienes que esperarte unos meses mas.

Joaquin Ayala me dijo que todavia estan trabajadno en el

----------


## generator

la verdad es que estoy un poco lejos de las vegas como para ver uno de sus espectaculos..

----------


## Pardo

> la verdad es que estoy un poco lejos de las vegas como para ver uno de sus espectaculos..


Pero si puedes ver alguno de sus anteriores espectáculos en dvd, espectáculos de teatro, no la serie de TV....

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## KOTKIN

Perdonádme pero yo hay una cosa que no la puedo entender:

Como podéis decir algunos que Blaine no es mago?


*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡HE VISTO A BLAINE MANEJAR TECNICAS CARTOMAGICAS Y OTRAS COSAS CON IMPECABILIDAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!*

Os juro que sé lo que digo, no estoy loco!, lo he visto con mis propios ojos! (a no ser que ser que cuando vi a Blaine hacer por ejemplo algo de cartomagia, llevara unas manos que no eran de él y que alguien le habia prestado, cosa que lo veo bastante difícil...

----------


## Némesis

> *¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡HE VISTO A BLAINE MANEJAR TECNICAS CARTOMAGICAS Y OTRAS COSAS CON IMPECABILIDAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!*


¿Bajo los efectos del peyote?

----------


## KOTKIN

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAAAAA!, muy buena Nemesis!

Sabes, no sabia lo que era el PEYOTE y no entendía tu comentario hasta que lo he mirado en el diccionario de la RAE y he visto:

"Planta que contiene una sustancia cuya ingestión produce efectos alucinógenos". 

y me he partido de risa!

Sería una posibilidad pero no he tomado nunca peyote (a no ser que me lo ponga mi madre todos los dias en las comidas sin que me de cuenta, cosa que lo veo bastante difícil ¿porque iva a hacer eso mi madre?).

*OS ASEGURO QUE MI COMENTARIO NO ES NINGUNA TONTERIA.*

----------


## Némesis

A ver, no te enfades que sólo era una broma.
¿En cuál de sus programas de televisión has visto técnicas bien realizadas, ya cuáles te refieres exactamente?

----------


## KOTKIN

No me he enfadado. 

Técnicas me refiero por ejemplo al *Push Of D/L* o el shapesifter..., y a juegos en si. ¿Que opinas?

----------


## dante

Pues que no son técnicas que requieren un dificil manejo en especial, y que nosotros tampoco hacemos todas las tecnicas perfectas. Cuando tengas unos pocos añitos de experiencia verás que lo que hace no es de mucho nivel y en cuanto a lo de levitar como el, nosotros no lo hacemos porque somos mas honestos   :Wink:

----------


## KOTKIN

Hacer tecnicas fáciles no significa ser malo y no ser mago. Pero las hace bien, ¿no?.

Os aseguro que el Pus Of D/L no es fácil, lo sé por experienza, lo he practicado. Y de la manera que él lo hace es más mas bonito y más difícil aún (rápido y dejandola apollada con un solo dedo).

¿Sabéis de que tipo de D/L os hablo, no?

----------


## Némesis

Creo que sí. No parece un buen ejemplo de DL tal y como lo hace Blaine. ¿Por qué? Porque he visto otros magos que lo hacen mucho mejor que él: con más soltura, con menos agarrotamiento, sin necesidad de que parezca que está manipulando algo. A Blaine eso no le ocurre.

Y sí, es verdad que alguna vez hacemos el pintaje camaleón. No sabría decirte si lo hacemos mejor o peor que él, pero te puedo asegurar que no nos lo tomamos como una referencia.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Dante y Nemesis,

Que un mago haga una tecnica mejor que otro no significa que el otro la haga mal.

Quizá sean genioos esos que hacen el DL mucho mejor que Blaine, 
¿QUE MAGOS DICES?, PORFA DÍME NOMBRES !

Pues yo he visto que el DL de Blaine engaña a la gente...

No creo que haya que tomar de referencia a nadie con las técnicas, hay que intentar cada uno hacerlo lo mejor que pueda mediante la practica.

----------


## dante

Y un iniciado a la magia con un par de meses puede hacer algo, aunque sea chapucero y engañar a alguien, pero eso no lo convierte en mago ¿no?

----------


## Némesis

> ¿QUE MAGOS DICES?, PORFA DÍME NOMBRES !


Vernon, Carroll, Tamariz, Gabi, (etc)

----------


## KOTKIN

Gracias.

----------


## KOTKIN

De todas formas hace ya años de sus especiales. En su primer especial, Blaine era muy jovencito (se puso en antena hace mas de 10 años). 

No nos creamos que los programas de TV nos muestran lo que sabe hacer Blaine y como lo sabe hacer.

Han pasado años desde entonces. 
Lógicamente, en la actualidad, Blaine sabe mucho mas y de distinta manera que lo mostrado en los programas de TV.

----------


## eidanyoson

Evidentemente Vernon no podrá aprender mucho más, ni Kaps, ni slidiny, ni, ni Fu Manchu, ni Carroll, los hermanos Herrman, Bro Hamman o Pollock, por decir algunos.

 Y como ya no aprenderán más, mejor no los estudiamos, ¿Para qué?

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola eidanyoson, 

no he dicho que no estudiemos a los grandes que ya no están entre nosotros. 

He dicho que BLAINE NO SABE SÓLO LO QUE MUESTRA EN SUS ESPECIALES Y COMO LO MUESTRA EN SUS ESPECIALES.

OK?

----------


## eidanyoson

Ok.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pero Blaine no es mago. O por lo menos la Real Academia de Magia no lo reconoce como tal. 

 No te enfades hombre, solo estamos un poco de broma  8-) .


 (incluido lo de que Blaine es mago  :P )

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Faltaba mi firma por estos lares...  :117:

----------


## fedech88

Yo defiendo a Blaine a muerte...creo que el tipo (por mas que lo critiquen y que digan que sea un truquero y no un mago y todo eso) es capas de engañar, atraer, hacer reir, asombrar y mostrar sus habilidades a la gente, y yo creo que esa una de las cosas mas importantes..
Bueno es solo mi opinion jeje, nos vemos.

----------


## Némesis

No sabemos en realidad si es capaz de hacer todo eso que dices. ¿Y si son actores? La pregunta no es gratuita. Sabiendo que es familiar de un famoso productor de una cadena norteamericana.

----------


## shark

> Yo defiendo a Blaine a muerte...creo que el tipo (por mas que lo critiquen y que digan que sea un truquero y no un mago y todo eso) es capas de engañar, atraer, hacer reir, asombrar y mostrar sus habilidades a la gente, y yo creo que esa una de las cosas mas importantes..
> Bueno es solo mi opinion jeje, nos vemos.


Tb hay quien dice que los culebrones son muy entretenidos y tienen grandes actores.... el gusto es libre.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola de nuevo Nemesis, y hola a todos.

Blaine por ejemplo presentó un gran classico de la cartomagia que todos los grandes magos hacen (INCLUÍDO TAMARIZ) y que vosotros también hacéis, que es la ambiciosa. ¿Como va a usar actores para eso? y si los usara pues no le hacen falta para nada!.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hombre, un compinche siempre realza una actuación. 

Si un mago quiere sacar un video ejecutando una rutina, tiene dos opciones, hacerlo 5000 veces a 5000 personas y quedarse con aquel espectador que más impresionado ha quedado, o buscarse un actor. 

Con un actor además puede repetir tranquilamente la rutina para perfeccionar guion y angulos, y se sentirá más cómodo el mago.

Por muy sencillo que sea un juego, con un actor se gana más  :117: 

EDIT: cuando fuí a ver al gran Tama al teatro, en medio de la función un espectador borracho (con cubata en la mano) se levantaba y se dirigía al escenario para criticar a Tamariz sobre su juego. Habia una discusion y Tamariz le iba dando largas y lo colocaba por ahi arrinconado en el escenario  :117: 

Total hacia una rutina (creo que de aros) para que el otro le imitara (y creo que lograba que le saliera). Acabada la rutina, Tamariz esplicaba que era una broma, que el supuesto mago borracho era un mago invitado y que estaba todo preparado  :117: 

La verdad es que la impresión de ver a un "espectador borracho" criticando a Tama era buena, y creo que realzaba la rutina de aros (la mítica rutina).

----------


## Némesis

No cuesta nada decir "exagerad un poco la reacción cuando grabemos".
Te digo yo que la de Daryl mismo es mejor que la de Blaine.

----------


## eidanyoson

Tienes razón. Pero tú ¿has visto otras ambiciosas?

 Te voy a poner un ejemplo:

 Un mago profesional estilo Blaine pero bueno (Tommy Wonder):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrApPgoWZqE

 Un mago no conocido como tú o como yo con una más clásica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU-60...watch_response

 Las dos en vivo y sin trucajes de público.

 A ver si te gustan un poco o no.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola de nuevo Nemesis, y hola a todos.

Blaine por ejemplo presentó un gran classico de la cartomagia que todos los grandes magos hacen (INCLUÍDO TAMARIZ) y que vosotros también hacéis, que es la ambiciosa. ¿Como va a usar actores para eso? y si los usara pues no le hacen falta para nada!.

----------


## Chema78

> Hola de nuevo Nemesis, y hola a todos.
> 
> Blaine por ejemplo presentó un gran classico de la cartomagia que todos los grandes magos hacen (INCLUÍDO TAMARIZ) y que vosotros también hacéis, que es la ambiciosa. ¿Como va a usar actores para eso? y si los usara pues no le hacen falta para nada!.





> Hola de nuevo Nemesis, y hola a todos.
> 
> Blaine por ejemplo presentó un gran classico de la cartomagia que todos los grandes magos hacen (INCLUÍDO TAMARIZ) y que vosotros también hacéis, que es la ambiciosa. ¿Como va a usar actores para eso? y si los usara pues no le hacen falta para nada!.


Esto es ser de ideas fijas!   :Lol:   jejeje

PD: Perdón por la broma.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Chema78, no te disculpes por la broma que no pasa nada!, a mi me gusta que me hagan bromas así...

----------


## winehouse

Tambien defiendo a Blaine a muerte. 

No creo que le importe mucho los magos, el va con la audiencia directa, y tiene un personaje que, aunque haga cartomagia te deja pensando si tiene poderes

----------


## KOTKIN

Cierto santiago michel, Blaine y su personaje... 
Creo que Blaine gusta a mucha gente y no gusta a unos pocos.

----------


## Némesis

> No creo que le importe mucho los magos, el va con la audiencia directa, y tiene un personaje que, aunque haga cartomagia te deja pensando si tiene poderes


No creo que nadie pueda pensar seriamente si Blaine tiene poderes, EXCEPTO en aquellos efectos en que la manipulación y el compinchismo es tan descarado que dan ganas de apagar el televisor (cuando aparece el nombre de una persona pensada, por ejemplo, pintada en la puerta de un taxi).

----------


## dante

Kotkin y Santiago, siplemente cambiaréis de opinon cuando vayáis adquiriendo más culturilla mágica y viendo a grandes magos de verdad. No hay mas, y no es por faltar, son los hechos.
Blaine solo gusta a los profanos y de entre ellos a un perfil muy específico.

Saludos  8)

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Dante,

He visto a grandes magos de verdad. Aunque no me hace falta ver a grandes magos para opinar si Blaine me gusta o no me gusta. 

*OJO!, QUE QUEDE CLARO QUE YO NO HE DICHO EN NINGÚN MOMENTO QUE BLAINE SEA UN MAESTRO!*

----------


## winehouse

Jaja, lastima que nos diga ignorantes. La unica cosa que Blaine hace y que no se puede hacer en persona es su levitacion. Ademas de que no se porque si no saben como se hace, o se ve muy dificil entonces debe de ser compinches. Tan facil como que hace un centro roto fuera de camara y luego usa lo del taxi. O bueno mejor aun puede usar doble realidad (que no sera necesrio explicar que es ya que tu sabes tanto)


En fin

----------


## dante

No si en realidad lo que usa son otra vez los anagramas Santiago... No pretendía sonar prepotente ni tildar de ignorante a kotkin. Pero voya poner esmero en que quede claro que lo que dices en ocasiones me parecen burradas.

Antes que nada piensa antes de postear que no será la primera vez que la cagas. La mayoría de gente veterana te está dando su opinión por algo,
Yo no me conmsidero ni veterano, ni un experto, pero se lo suficiente como para no decir chorradas, y darmelas de conocedor de conceptos como la doble realidad, eso no es nada nuevo ni hace falta saber mucho de mentalismo para saber lo que es. 

Imaginarme a Blaine haciendo un centro roto ya me esboza una ligera sonrisilla en la cara, pero lo de que use la doble realidad ya me descojono.

Que Blaine guste o no guste me parece una opinión que no discuto, pues es cuestión de gustos, ami me gustó tambien de profano, yo tambien pequé hace mucho  :Lol:   . Pero lo que dices tu tiene delito.

Y no me toques los coj***s más, una vez pasa, y dos tambien pero 3... Luego no entendemos porque se va la gente del foro cuando seguimos hablando de estos temas una y otra vez.

----------


## winehouse

Cagada es generalizar en dcecir que Blaine solo le gusta  profanos.

Eso es cagada

----------


## winehouse

Y jamas dije que era un experto en eso (Doble realidad)

----------


## dreaigon

> Y vaya susto se da todo el mundo ... gritan de autentico terror ..




Buueeeeno....



Perdón no me di cuenta de las paginas que llevaba este tema, ahora mi mensaje no viene a cuento.

----------


## dante

Ecuéntrame algún *mago* forero *veterano* que diga que es un buen mago Blaine, o salmente que les guste, dudo que encuentres mas de un par de personas. No se si tienes ojos para ver los post de la gente, o capacidad mental como para sacar conclusiones*. Lo que si me queda claro es que tienes boca.*

Realmente me siento mal por esta conversa, el culpable fui yo por hacerle caso a santi. No hemos aportado nada en estos últimos posts, y a decir verdad hace tiempo que sólo aporto por privados a la gente que veo que tiene idea y ganas. Pero como estoy hasta los webs de soportar pseudomagos, gente que sólo hace el burro con la magia, con poca pasión por ella, que para hacerse ver mejor mago tiene que criticar a los demás y no saben hacer mas que copiar y copiar sin aportar nada nuevo.

Yo me piro, tu sigue aportando al foro, tu si que vales. Benditos sean Nemesis, Oma, Ignoto, Jeff, Shark, Letang... (los de casa), que suerte tendréis de estos.
Mas vale que los cuidéis porque son lo único que quita el tufo aquí.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Dejad de postear cosas chorras a gente idem.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Dante,

En serio que he visto a foreros que opinan que Blaine es un buen mago, los he visto en el foro de magia de magictalk.com

Una cosilla: ¿porque no va a usar el Centro R. Blaine? ES MUY MUY FÁCIL DE HACER (sin el vistazo complicado, con método que muestra en el Cornida es facilísimo...)

No sé seguro si lo ha usado, pero de verdad que le vi hacer un juego que se hacía con Centro R...

----------


## winehouse

Con mucho gusto la hare Dante:


Banachek
Bill Palmer
Eugene Burger
Paul Harris

De todos ellos he oido comentarios buenos acerca de Blaine.

----------


## winehouse

Y esos son solo a los que les he preguntado. Estoy seguro que hay más.

Y tambien en caso de que no me creas te puedo decir lo que me dijeron y les puedes enviar emails rpeguntandoles si es cierto.

----------


## Ayy

Pues que se lo queden ellos... Blaine para ellos solitos

----------


## Mago Gon

¿Blaine es mago? :shock:  yo creia que era mimo!..."ey guys...watch"...ejem ejem, si que es verdad que es mago , trabaja sus presentaciones..."is a present"(con pickpocket)...en fin, no merece la pena hablar sobre Blaine o Criss Angel, que esto es un foro de MAGIA :(

----------


## pujoman

este tema se esta desvariando mucho....no se si cerrarlo o no, pues cada uno piensa lo que le da la gana,... y no quiero que entre en conflictos personales. asi que si quereis opinar sobre ellos hacerlo, pero vigilar el tono y malos modales!

en fin lo dejare de momento abierto, si veo que desvaria o que no aporta nada mas lo cerrare.

un saludo!

----------


## generator

yo creo que ya se desvirtuo bastante, y se hablo 12 paginas sobre esto, no vendria mal cerrarlo

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Mago Gon, es bueno ser mimo, ¿no os gustan los mimos?


Yo vi un video en el que literalmente Blaine interpretaba el papel de un mimo, pue hizo un juego de cartas sin hablar nada y quedó de P.M, muy original y curioso. Además al no hablar podía hacer el juego a quien quisiera sin que el idioma fuese una barrera:

¿Para que hablar en el juego si lo podia decir todo con gestos? 

No hace falta enrollarse en un juego, en muchos juegos es innecesario enrollarse pues el juego lo dice todo... 
Además, si te enrollas mucho corres el riesgo de aburrir.

El lenguaje no verbal es algo muy bonito y queda bien interpretar sentimientos mediante la mirada o los gestos. Además creo que:


*ES MUY IMORTANTE EN LA MAGIA LO QUE UNO EXPRESA CON LA MIRADA.*

Aunque... un mago para unos un puede transmitir algo interesante y para otros no, como sabéis esto depende de nuestra personalidad.

----------


## shark

> Benditos sean Nemesis, Oma, Ignoto, Jeff, *Shark*, Letang... (los de casa), que suerte tendréis de estos.
> Mas vale que los cuidéis porque son lo único que quita el tufo aquí.


Recuerdame que cuando vaya a Barna te invite a unas cañas.  8-)

----------


## winehouse

No creo que el tema se haya desvirtuado.

Lo que sigo sin entender es que hay gente que critica muchsimo a Blaine, y nadie critica a Cyril Takayama.

Blaine no usa cortes de camara y Cyril si.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola santiago michel, uy! que nos vamos ahora al tema de Cyril..., desgraciadamente también se le ha criticado alguna vez en el foro. 
Yo como lo voy a criticar si tengo varios de sus programas de TV!

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> Blaine no usa cortes de camara y Cyril si.


El orden de los factores altera el producto.
Cyril no usa cortes de camara y Blaine si.

Cyril es el fuquing masta  :117: 

A ver, que os quede claro a “quien adorais”

Blaine es famoso porque su papa le ha presentado toda su vida a gente famosa y se mueve en círculos famosos. ¿Nuca te ha pasado de hacer un juego y rápidamente el espectador comentárselo a sus amigos y pedirte más? Pues a mi si, pero como mis circulos no tienen nivel, pues no gano nombre. Si hago eso en “comunicades chic” seguro que seria como Blaine. Yo tu y todos nosotros.

Blaine es famoso porque su papa tiene presupuesto ilimitado para su hijo, se puede permitir el lujo de comprar juegos “caros y sencillos” y de disponer de otras personas en su colaboración. La diferencia con otros magos es que blaine ha tardado un mes en lograr lo que otros magos despues de trabajar años con el sudor de su frente.

Blaine es famoso porque papa es propietario (no mayoritario, ejecutivo y tal) de uno de los grupos de comunicación mas importates de EEUU. Y si hay que ponerle un programa o meterlo en un espacio de entrevistas a famosos, pues le meten, mientras que otros magos han de negociar aparecer en otros espacios.

Si, Cyril y Angel tienen asesores. “Son tan grandes” que con el paso del tiempo han pasado de ser simples magos a una empresa, con lo que tienen departamentos de investigación para nuevos juegos (es decir, asesores mágicos) especialistas en filmación etc. Pero se lo han ganado a pulso mientras que a David se lo han dado todo hecho.

El 90% de los “magos” que hay en el foro serian igual de famosos en la situación de Blaine, mientras que sólo el 1% o menos serian igual de famosos que Cyril o Angel en su misma situación.

Despreciamos a Blaine porque es un mal ejemplo de cómo llegar a tener nombre en la magia. El trabajo es la clave del éxito… menos para Blaine.

----------


## winehouse

Segun la biografia de Blaine su madre era madre soltera.


Y el papa?


Compruebame que su papa es o hizo todo lo que dices

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola Ricky y hola a todos. 

La leyenda del papa de Blaine..

De todas formas, por mucho que digan que Blaine haya tenido suerte, *ESO NO QUITA DE QUE TE PUEDA GUSTAR O NO*.
Además no creo que la suerte de un mago sea motivo para despreciarlo (creo)

¿Pero no decís algunos precisamente que uno de los factores para triunfar en la magia es la SUERTE?

----------


## winehouse

Ese es el porque de la envidia. 

Si no tienes suerte y el si entonces criticalo.

----------


## magikko

Veo la rutina del cigarro de Cyril o la carta en la botella de vino, y digo: Wow!

Veo el "efecto de las dos cartas en los dedos" de Blaine y digo: mmm eso yo puedo hacerlo.


Enfocado a cartomagia, yo siento ( opinion personal) que Cyril tiene mejor tecnica.

----------


## winehouse

Si lo bueno es que el programa de Blaine esta enfocado hacia los profanos

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Pfff. Dime a que mago adoras y te diré quien eres. Seguid así.

----------


## KOTKIN

Hey Ricky, canviando de tema bruscamente (perdonádme):

Te iva a decir que no me gustaba Rodolfo Chikilicuatre, me parecia ridiculo y una verguenza que fuera a eurovision pero.... acabo de ver un video pa intentar verle la gracia a Rodolfo ¡y ma hecho algo de gracia JAJA! Al menos esta vez, si vemos eurovision, muchos nos reiremos, ¡que guay que vaya a eurovision este personaje!.

----------


## Voidmain

No creo que aporte nada nuevo, pero lo que se suele despreciar de Blaine es su estilo de presentación, o mejor dicho, la carencia de ésta. Cuando realiza sus juegos (por lo menos en los videos que yo he visto) los reduce a meros trucos gracias a la ausencia de charla, expresividad y carisma. 

Se podría intentar justificar ese estilo diciendo que es el personaje que se ha creado, pero es que limitarse a soltar "watch, watch" y tener la mirada propia de alguien que ha abusado de los somniferos y lucha por mantenerse despierto, no me parece suficiente como para considerarlo buen mago.
Cyril o Chriss son capaces, por lo menos, de adoptar distintos matices de voz y expresiones faciales.

Vamos, que sorprender a un profano es facil. Hacerle sentir Magia es bastante más dificil. Cada uno que se ponga el listón a la altura que guste...

----------


## winehouse

Vamos Ricky si tu me compruebas que el Papa de Blaine hace eso que dices yo me salgo del foro

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Vamos santago si tu me compruebas que eres mago yo me salgo del foro.

Sobre Rodolfo hay mucha historia detrás de él, no sólo el friki que ves ahora. Él sigue la tématica de sus inicios con "la cubana" donde pasó por "el terrat" y ahora está en "la sexta". Es una trayectoria profesional muy "potente" en el mundo humorístico catalán.

----------


## winehouse

Bueno lo sabia no puedes comprobarlo y por eso cambias de tema

----------


## dreaigon

Santiago michel, no es que yo me quiera inmiscuir en el tema pero, ¿buscas de algún modo potenciar una disputa? ricki solo a dicho lo que sabe, quizas sea cierto o incierto.

Alguna vez en la vida todas las personas ( y digo todas) hemos recibido una información incorrecta y la hemos tomado como correcta, luego nos damos cuenta que la fuente se ha confundido, puede que ricki este equivocado, pero no creo que sea para que le busques las cosquillas de ese modo.

Creo que hay miles de maneras de pedir información

----------


## winehouse

Bueno si el la da por verdadera solo le pido que la compruebe

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Yo tb se que no eres mago y no se que pintas aquí.

----------


## winehouse

Y por si no sabias Blaine tambien tiene asesores, Eugene Burger, y Paul Harris trabajaron con el,  y ahorita el mas reciente es Andrew Gerard

----------


## winehouse

Tu si eres mago?

----------


## The Return of Ricky

No, ni mucho menos, yo soy un aficionado mediocre (a mucha honra). 

Claro que tiene asesores! es lo que estoy diciendo!!! Papa se lo compra todo!!! Estos magos ya no son magos, son una empresa, con la diferencia que Criss se la ha currado y Blaine no.

----------


## winehouse

Bueno tu que dices de los consultants de Criss, para que sepas ya despidio a Banachek, Luke Jermay y Andrew Gerard.


Me puedes decir el nombre del papa de Blaine?

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Tienes razón, no se el nombre, se que es un ejecutivo de la ABC (fox etc). Ojo con Su biografía, que el papel lo aguanta todo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Copio y pego:


 "David Blaine unfortunately never knew his biological father. Instead, his mother remarried to a banker named John Bukalo. This accepted, loving marriage brought forth Blaine’s half brother, Michael"


 Es decir, que nunca conoció a su verdadero padre, al biológico y su madre se caso de nuevo con un banquero llamado John Bukalo. Y que tiene un hermanastro llamado Michael.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

... y su madre se muere de un cancer y el deprimido se da al escapismo para estar cerca de la muerte bla bla bla. Está en su libro. Papel, es sólo papel con letras.

----------


## winehouse

Es la pura verdad lo que dice su biografia

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno sí.

 También hay quién dice que Elvis Presley sigue vivo, aunque oficialmente no. No sé. Eso es sacar las cosas un poco de quicio.

 No sé porque iba a mentir en eso. ¿Para dar pena?, para eso sólo hay que verle actuar...  8-)

----------


## KOTKIN

Ricky si leiste algo en el libro de Blaine, o sabes cosas del el, significa que no lo desprecias tanto porque sino no te habrias interesado en él...

Además antes tenias puesto en tu firma: Salvemos a Blaine...

----------


## magikko

¿Salvemos a Blaine? Pudo ser Sarcasmo, en cuanto a lo de:




> si leiste algo en el libro de Blaine, o sabes cosas del el, significa que no lo desprecias tanto porque sino no te habrias interesado en él...


¿Hay cosas que para saber si nos gustan hay que probarlas? ¿No? Vamos, no quiero defender a nadie, pero todos sabemos algo minimo de teoria, todos hemos leido muchos posts de grandes personas y magos en este foro dando su opinion sobre el concepto de magia, hemos visto leyendas haciendo arte con un mazo de cartas, vamos... todos sabemos diferenciar lo bueno de lo no tan bueno, no tomemos posturas basadas en gustos y mejor comparemos el trabajo que ellos exponen, que al final de cuentas podría ser "similar" Claro que para gustos los colores! Ami me gusta la Mama ruda pero no la compararía con Bach, por que son niveles diferentes, aun que Bach podría aburrirme y el ská no.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Hombre claro, para criticar a alguien hay que "conocerlo" o al menos estudiarlo. No se puede difamar porque sí. Es por ello que insisto en que la fama de Blaine no es de Blaine sino de su padre.

Ahora voy detrás del libro de Hamilton  :117:  Como no lo encuentro tendré que tirar de laaa muula.

----------


## Chema78

> Hombre claro, para criticar a alguien hay que "conocerlo" o al menos estudiarlo. *No se puede difamar porque sí.* Es por ello que insisto en que la fama de Blaine no es de Blaine sino de su padre.
> 
> Ahora voy detrás del libro de Hamilton  Como no lo encuentro tendré que tirar de laaa muula.


Hombre, Ricky....
Yo quiero entender que tu pasión anti-Blaine te ha traicionado pero no puedes decir eso de que a Blaine le ha enchufado su padre sin dar datos concretos y verificables.

Yo no soy seguidor de Blaine ni me gusta, la verdad, pero bueno hay muchos magos que no me gustan, com oa todo el mundo, supongo.
Dicho esto hay una duda que tengo en torno a este tema de Blaine.
Es curioso como sin utilizar una charla muy trabajada y tal, consigue unas reacciones flipantes con sus juegos.
La cuestión es realmente lo que decís todos de que no son público sino actores contratados, ¿alguien lo sabe a ciencia cierta? quiero decir, no que sea una impresión sino una certeza por algo, o bien has visto al mismo tio al que Blaine le hace el juego de tal en un anuncio, o en una serie o en un telefime o algo! 
Lo digo porque si no son actores, sería interesante cuestionarse como consigue esas reacciones, ya que no usa las técnicas de presentación que consideramos las "apropiadas" (la escuela de Ascanio, Tamariz y Carroll, vamos).

Saludos!

PD: Ricky no te me cabrees por el comentario que se que eres un cachondo y eso me gusta!

----------


## Voidmain

No le hacen falta actores contratados. Basta con descartar aquellas tomas en las que los espectadores no reaccionen, y seleccionar solo las del tipo "oh my God!!!".
Y eso al principio, ya que una vez conseguido el suficiente prestigio la gente tendera a dejarse llevar por "el fenómeno Blaine". 
De todos modos, (generalizando) el público estadounidense tiene unos gustos y carácter diferentes al europeo. Siempre me han parecido más impresionables y amantes de la satisfacción directa y sencilla. 

P.D: Vais a causar una úlcera a Ricky  :117:

----------


## Chema78

> No le hacen falta actores contratados. Basta con descartar aquellas tomas en las que los espectadores no reaccionen, y seleccionar solo las del tipo "oh my God!!!".


Si, eso es lo que yo pienso, y parece lícito si vas a hacer un video es lógico hacer varias tomas y quedarte con la mejor.
Pero, si esto es asi, consigue realmente esas reacciones!! 
Es cierto lo que dices del fenómeno Blaine, lo que habla Darwing Ortiz en La Buena Magia acerca del prestigio. 
Quizás la diferencia cultural entre USA y Europa puede tener que ver, no se...
O quizás no hay tanta diferencia, hay muchos magos que triunfan tanto en europa como en Estados Unidos...

¿Que pensáis, sobre esas reacciones que consiguen estos magos?

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Ei, que a lo mejor soy un poco Flamer, pero que no estoy enfadado  :117:  como decía un profe mio: "Opinas esto? O es lo otro? Tu mismo!". 

Lo siento, lo del padre lo mantengo, quizás algún día en persona os explique el porqué.

Saludos

----------


## Voidmain

> Es cierto lo que dices del fenómeno Blaine, lo que habla Darwing Ortiz en La Buena Magia acerca del prestigio.


Por eso mismo he empleado "prestigio" y no otra palabra :P




> Quizás la diferencia cultural entre USA y Europa puede tener que ver, no se


Tiene que ver, estoy seguro. Su cultura se basa en la exaltación de la popularidad sobre cualquier otra virtud (salvo el patriotismo). Desde pequeñitos se ven sometidos a una escala de valores en la que prima ser el más popular y competir por ello, admirando a los que alcanzan ese status de reconocimiento. Aquí tambien sucede, evidentemente, por no en ese grado. De nuevo, estoy generalizando... no es lo mismo un estadounidense sureño que un urbanita de New York.

Y respecto a las reacciones, yo he conseguido los "oh my God!!!" en contadas ocasiones, aunque en esos casos mi publico no estaba precisamente sobrio. Igual ese es su secreto, regalar cubatas y cigarritos de la risa al público para condicionar sus reacciones.
Ummmm, eso explicaría la mirada vidriosa y perdida de Blaine...

P.D.: Leches Ricky, ¿tiene que ser en persona?. Hazlo por MP aunque sea, que me muero de curiosidad, y como soy antisocial no puedo ir a las quedadas  :Wink1: 

P.D.2: Lo de hacer varias tomas y quedarte con la mejor es tan lícito como los cortes de cámara. Deja de serlo cuando abusas de ello y pasa a ser una parte fundamental de tu espectáculo, al menos para mí.

----------


## KOTKIN

Si Blaine consigue los:  ¡O my got!, eso una prueba contundente de que no es mal mago. Porque ese es el objetivo de un mago, provocar: ¡O my got!.

Hay quien dice que Blaine no habla mucho, pero REACCIONA COMO SI ESTUBIERA HACIENDO MAGIA REAL.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Kotkin, has hecho poca magia a gente desconocida ¿no?
En la viña del señor te encuentras de todo, y yo he visto mucha gente reaccionar pasmada a juegos (de todo los niveles). Y me han dejado pasmado con el "oh my god" en mi boca (joio Carlos Vinuesa). Si encima grabas a la persona adecuada en el momento adecuado... eres David Blaine.

----------


## winehouse

Que bueno que entiende Blaine el concepto de magia en la telvision, debe de ser extremadamente visual. 

Blaine ademas sabe hacer una cosa que muchos magos no saben hacer, MIRAR

----------


## KOTKIN

Cierto Ricky, he echo poca magia a gente desconocida, pues sólo lo he echo, que yo recuerde ahora... 4 veces. Y causé algo de reacción una vez a un señor.

Ah! ostras si! me acabo de acordar de algo (aunque no era con desconocidos desconocidos...) y es que recuerdo que una vez que hice un juego a una chicas del instituto que no eran de mi clase, además no hablaba nunca con ellas y... ¡pegaron un grito fuerte!

Vale que pueda ser David Blaine pero entonces puedo ser bueno *PARA EL PÚBLICO* sin ser un genio ¿Entiendes?

----------


## zaphod

> Vale que pueda ser David Blaine pero entonces puedo ser bueno *PARA EL PÚBLICO* sin ser un genio ¿Entiendes?


Pues yo creo que eso es lo que quiere decir Ricky; que David Blaine es bueno *PARA EL PÚBLICO* sin ser un genio.

PD: No entiendo como discutís esto pudiéndolo arreglar a ost*as en alguna kdd  :Lol:

----------


## shark

> Que bueno que entiende Blaine el concepto de magia en la telvision, debe de ser extremadamente visual. 
> 
> *Blaine ademas sabe hacer una cosa que muchos magos no saben hacer, MIRAR*



Ahi de verdad que me has matao!!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## shark

> Kotkin, has hecho poca magia a gente desconocida ¿no?
> En la viña del señor te encuentras de todo, y yo he visto mucha gente reaccionar pasmada a juegos (de todo los niveles). Y me han dejado pasmado con el "oh my god" en mi boca (*joio Carlos Vinuesa*). Si encima grabas a la persona adecuada en el momento adecuado... eres David Blaine.


Que bueno es el carlitos vinuesa ¿eh? Como bien me lo pasé con su muñeco vodoo en 3 cantos.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> Iniciado por KOTKIN
> 
> Vale que pueda ser David Blaine pero entonces puedo ser bueno *PARA EL PÚBLICO* sin ser un genio ¿Entiendes?
> 
> 
> Pues yo creo que eso es lo que quiere decir Ricky; que David Blaine es bueno *PARA EL PÚBLICO* sin ser un genio.


Bingo

Y fijate que hasta Shark está acojonao con Carlos. Eso es un mago bueno, un mago que sorprende hasta a los propios magos. Nunca he visto al hijo de papa impresionando a un mago (mago mago, no mago-profano)

----------


## KOTKIN

Por cierto Ricky, tenías razón: para criticar a alguien hay que conocerlo...

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Espera, me he perdido con esta última frase. No te he criticado a ti, ¿no? ¿Te has sentido ofendido? no no, dime claramente cual es la frase. En un foro es dificil interpretar la ironía.

----------


## KOTKIN

Porque conocias cosas de Blaine (su libro, etc.) y me dijiste que claro para criticar hay que conocer... es evidente

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Ah, ¿entonces no estás ofendido?  :117:  creía que era otra cosa.

----------


## KOTKIN

Que va Ricky! para nada estoy ofendido!

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Bene. Pues eso, lo bueno de Blaine, son sus imitadores  :117: 
Triunfan más que los donetes!

----------


## pangloss

Yo dudo de que sean trucos de cámara, la verdad, nadie se gana la reputación con trampas. O no debería. En cualquier caso mi admiración por ambos magos (o lo que sean) porque con cámara o sin ella, con compinches o con ayudantes improvisados, saben crear la ilusión de que están haciendo algo imposible. Si alguien sabe cómo hacen esas cosas, que me lo comuniquen (aunque luego me llaméis tramposo).
Los magos miran, pero no creo que sea por vicio... o no más que el de cualquier otro hombre.
Saludos.

----------


## dante

Y abri el post del abismo; y subio del post un humo semejante al de un gran horno; y con el humo de este post quedaron obscurecidos el sol y el aire. y del humo del post salieron blaines sobre la tierra, y dioseles poder semejante al que tienen los escorpiones de la tierra. Y se les mando no hiciesen daño a la hierba de la tierra, ni a cosa verde, y a ningun arbol; sino solamente a los truqueros que no tienen la señal de Dios en sus frentes. Y se les encargo, no que los matasen, sino que los atormentasen por cinco meses leyendo el post de blaine vs criss ; y el tormento que causan es como el que causa el escorpion cuando hiere a un hombre. Durante aquel tiempo los truqueros buscaran la muerte, y no la hallaran; y desearan morir, y la muerte ira huyendo de ellos. Y las figuras de los blaines se parecian a caballos aparejados para la batalla ... Tenian a si mismo colas parecidas a la de los escorpiones, y en las colas aguijones, con potestad de hacer daño a los truqueros por cinco meses ... El primer "ay", mas luego van a venir dos "ayes" todavia ... Fueron, pues, desatados los cuatro criss angeles, los cuales estaban prontos para la hora, el dia, el mes y el año en que debian matar la tercera parte de los truqueros ... Y por estos tres azotes fue muerta la tercera parte de los truqueros, el fuego, el humo, y el azufre que salia de sus bocas.

Apocalipsis 9:2-18 

El dia se se cierre este post o se aporte algo nuevo, llegara el apocalipsis.
Temed ese día.

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Este post ya da pesadillas...

----------


## pangloss

Jajaja, qué bien que entre compañeros de afición además de magia se conocen el Apocalipsis.

----------


## KarateDo

Criss angel hace buenos efectos, pero David Blaine, jajajaa, este último es un chanta, un verdadera caradura. Saludos.

----------


## skndol

me quedo con los dos uno no se podria decidir. 

los dos son tremendos  :Wink1:

----------


## joweme

No es por criticar pero estoy deacuerdo con ignoto, respecto a cual es el mejor ni que decir tiene que criss se lleva la palma aunque si lo que te gusta es la magia de verdad te recomiendo que veas al tan aclamado Lance Burton el cual hace una replica exacta e incluso me atreveria a decir que mejorada de Chaning Pollock el cual murio en las vegas a la edad de 79 años un gran saludo a este maravilloso mago Te queremos CHANING POLLOCK gracias a ti la magia esta adquiriendo otra dimencion. Saludos Jow 8-)

----------


## CroW

Para mi David Blaine ^^ simplemente me encanta xD ajajaja, el flaco, no hace nada xD se lleno de dinero, es simpatico... la verdad me encanta... Si, es un chanta, lo se... pero me cae bien xD

En cambio Chriss Angel, la verdad me parece muy agrandado, no me gusta nadap, los efectos son siempre los mismos, aburridos...

Y les digo algo... no usan trucos de camara. (Creo que Criss en uno o.o CREO no estoy seguro porque no me acuerdo ^^Uu)

----------


## hbcbeunza

Por el amor de Dios, ya basta con este post tan aburrido y que no dá nada constructivo en esta sala.
Opine más bien de como mejorar un efecto o cualquier otra cosa en donde padamos sacar provecho de cada experiencia.
Una vez más, no sigan :(

----------


## CroW

> Por el amor de Dios, ya basta con este post tan aburrido y que no dá nada constructivo en esta sala.
> *Opine más bien de como mejorar un efecto o cualquier otra cosa en donde padamos sacar provecho de cada experiencia.*Una vez más, no sigan :(


Y tu opinion donde esta??

----------


## hbcbeunza

> Iniciado por hbcbeunza
> 
> Por el amor de Dios, ya basta con este post tan aburrido y que no dá nada constructivo en esta sala.
> *Opine más bien de como mejorar un efecto o cualquier otra cosa en donde padamos sacar provecho de cada experiencia.*Una vez más, no sigan :(
> 
> 
> Y tu opinion donde esta??


ya lo leistes, mmmmm 8-)

----------


## CroW

> Iniciado por CroW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por hbcbeunza
> 
> ...


Nop... si no no te pregunto =/ o almenos, tu opinion no fue clara...

----------


## rodrigo_vda

yo creo que criss angel es mucho mejor, porque aunque haga cosas muy goticas, el efecto es mejor, y todo depende de como lo presentes

----------


## devildakar

bueno amigo criss esmejor por que 1) me gusta su estilo le da mas inpacto a sus trucos y sabe hacer su trabajo

----------


## MagoArturo

> ¿A quién de estos grandes de la magia prefieren?; por lo que yo sé, Criss ha sido el único mago que ha recibido el premio de mejor mago del mundo 2 veces en un año; sin embargo D.Blaine hace cositas menos "goticas". Aunque ambos me parecen bastante serios a la hora de ambientar su actuación.
> ¿Qué opinais?


Lo que quiero aclarar primero que todo es que Criss Angel no see ganó nunca el premio al mejor mago del mundo..... lo que se ganó fue el premio Merlin...... que premia a la "originalidad"..... Lleva a Criss a un Fism o un Flasoma y veamos como le va..... 
Criss me parece que tiene algo que no tiene DB .... actuar en un escenario ..... el en el Fism de 2000  lllevaron a este  tipo DB para que hablara un poco y todos los que tubieron la oportunidad de verlo conluyeron que Db le teme mucho mas a 20 minutos en el escenario que a 1.000.000 de años bajo el agua

----------


## winehouse

> Iniciado por Abeljesy
> 
> ¿A quién de estos grandes de la magia prefieren?; por lo que yo sé, Criss ha sido el único mago que ha recibido el premio de mejor mago del mundo 2 veces en un año; sin embargo D.Blaine hace cositas menos "goticas". Aunque ambos me parecen bastante serios a la hora de ambientar su actuación.
> ¿Qué opinais?
> 
> 
> Lo que quiero aclarar primero que todo es que Criss Angel no see ganó nunca el premio al mejor mago del mundo..... lo que se ganó fue el premio Merlin...... que premia a la "originalidad"..... Lleva a Criss a un Fism o un Flasoma y veamos como le va..... 
> Criss me parece que tiene algo que no tiene DB .... actuar en un escenario ..... el en el Fism de 2000  lllevaron a este  tipo DB para que hablara un poco y todos los que tubieron la oportunidad de verlo conluyeron que Db le teme mucho mas a 20 minutos en el escenario que a 1.000.000 de años bajo el agua


No existe un premio del mejor mago del mundo, ni jamas lo habra. Criss Angel gano el premio de Mago del Año por el castilllo de la magia (Academia de artes magicas) si no recuerdo mal, en el 2006.
El competir en un Fism o en un FLASOMA no demuestra que eres un buen mago.

----------


## eidanyoson

> El competir en un Fism o en un FLASOMA no demuestra que eres un buen mago.


 ¡Hombre, ganar uno de esos no está al alcance de cualquiera ¿eh?! (politiqueos aparte)  8-)

----------


## winehouse

Pero no demuestra que eres el mejor.

----------


## chiripicajoso

los dos

----------


## KOTKIN

Buenas eidanyoson, 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/about5630-0-asc-105.html


¿Has canviado tu visión?


¡Perdóna si te he molestado por esta pregunta. Esque me he acordado de ese mensaje que pusiste, aunque es de hace 2 años. Quizá he sido yo, que no he sabido comprender exactamente lo que querias decir...


GRACIAS!

----------

